# Kanadába költöznék



## Hamil (2004 Március 3)

Sziasztok!

Egy ideje olvasgatom (és mondhatom, hogy nagyon élvezem) az írásaitokat ezen a fórumon. 
Én egy Magarországon élő srác vagyok, de eltökélt szándékom, hogy elhagyjam az óhazát Kanadáért. Egy éven belül.
Ennek okán tisztelettel kérem azokat a fórum-látogatókat, akiknek van tapasztalata ebben a témában, lássanak el hasznos tanácsokkal! 

Előre is köszönöm a segítséget!

Hamil


----------



## saga (2004 Március 4)

ne gyere ki legalis papirok nelkul! otthonrol jelentkezz le, mert kulonben ramegy mindened manapsag.


----------



## ilves (2004 Március 4)

Hamil, ha tenyleg erdekel a tema ezt a linket olvasd at, ez a kanadai bevandorlasi hivatal honlapja es nagyon jo reszletes informaciokat tartalmaz: http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/index.html

Bevandorlasra tobb kategoria van: 
- skilled worker class: egy atlagember szamara valoszinuleg ez a legjarhatobb ut, pontrendszer alapjan dontenek (tobbek kozott vegzettseg, gyakorlat, nyelvtudas, eletkor ernek pontokat), a http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/skilled/qual-1.html oldalon leellenorizheted, hogy megfelelsz-e a kovetelmenyeknek.
- business class: befektetoknek, vallalkozoknak, komoly osszegeket es uzleti tapasztalatot kell felmutatni
- family class: csaladegyesites (hazastars, szulo, gyerek, nagyszulo + meg egy par kiveteles eset)
- provincial nominee program: majdnem minden tartomanynak van egy sajat programja amivel hianyszakmakkal rendelkezo embereket keresnek, nem konnyu

Ha van tovabbi konkret kerdesed tedd fel.


----------



## Citrom (2004 Március 4)

Hamil, ez az "egy even belul" nagyon eltokeltnek hangzik, de Saganak igaza van, nem okos otlet illegalisan jonni. Ugye, beszelsz angolul? A hivatalos "skilled worker" kategoria egy-masfel ev, ha minden siman megy. 
A hazassag az attol fugg, milyen szerencses es jokepu vagy. Esetleg hirdess az itteni magyar ujsag tarskereso reszeben. (Bocs, ha rossz otlet lenne.)
Ha pap vagy, akkor az egyhazzal nem nehez kijonni, de errol nem sokat tudok. A miniszteriumi nyomtatvanyok kozott biztosan talalsz erre vonatkozo tudomanyt.


----------



## karibcsaj (2004 Március 4)

Volta torontoban, es ugyan en nem folyamodtam semmilyen letelepdesert de nagyon arrogansak voltak velem mar a repteren. Nem nagyon szeretik a magyarokat, nem tom miert,....
En nem elnek Kanadaban....


----------



## vav (2004 Március 4)

vegyes hozzaszolasaim,mindenki valassza ki a neki valot.
tizenot eve lakom itt,eddig nem erzetem,hogy a kanadaiak, es a hatosag pikkelne a magyarokra.sot pont az ellenkezojet gondolom:azt gondolom,hogy minket itt megbecsulnek...
legalis ut:egyetertek azokkal,akik azt mondjak, add be a papirjaidat otthon.gyere legalisan.ha nem ezt teszed,egyszeruen elrontod az eletedet.marpedig azt gondolom,hogy eppen javitani akarsz rajta.tanulj meg angolul,es nyugodtan vagj bele a legalis utba.kanada befogado orszag,kellenek neki uj emberek.evente sokszazezer embert enged be.hasznald ki ezt.es gyere.meg igy is nagyon sok nehezsegen kell es fogsz keresztul menni,de ez majd kiderul...


----------



## Spanky (2004 Március 4)

> _Originally posted by karibcsaj_@Mar 4 2004, 06:07 AM
> * Volta torontoban, es ugyan en nem folyamodtam semmilyen letelepdesert de nagyon arrogansak voltak velem mar a repteren. Nem nagyon szeretik a magyarokat, nem tom miert,....
> En nem elnek Kanadaban.... *


 Karibcsaj,

kb. 200,000 Magyar nem ért veled egyett ebben


----------



## csocsike (2004 Március 4)

Csak 199 999


----------



## Spanky (2004 Március 4)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Mar 4 2004, 08:59 AM
> * Csak 199 999  *


 OK


----------



## csocsike (2004 Március 4)




----------



## Hamil (2004 Március 4)

Igen, en is ugy tervezem, hogy legalisan, munkavallalasi engedellyel, mennek oda. Az en esetemben akarhogy is nezem a "skilled worker" kategoria a relevans.
Angolul pedig beszelek, ket foiskolai diplomam van, es elegendo munkatapasztalatom, kis ido befektetessel meg is talalnam a Bevandorlasi Hivatal tobb ezer preferalt allasa kozul azt, amit/amiket eddig vegeztem.
Egyaltalan hogyan kezdjek bele? Eloszor keressek munkat interneten, es ha megvan (ahogy ezt a Moricka kepzeli), folyamodjak munkavallalasi engedelyert? Mig nincs engedelyem persze nem fognak tart karokkal varni... A masik oldalrol pedig, ha jol tudom, ugy egyszerubb munkavallalasi engedelyt kapni, ha van olyan vallalkozas, amelyik azt allitja, hogy szivesen alkalmazna ott.

Szoval mit tegyek? Komolyan erdekelne a velemenyetek!


----------



## saga (2004 Március 4)

hol vagy ilves???


----------



## Boszi (2004 Március 4)

Nekem egy hamiltoni pszihiater aki a Canada Immigrationnal dolgozott jegyezte meg csodalkozva..."Magyar vagy? es nem vagy cigany??" ...hat en meg azon csodalkoztam magamban hogy "tanult embernek kene lenned es meg ezt sem tudod?". De azonkivul nem ereztem semmi fele ellenerzest azert mert magyar vagyok.

Ertesuleseim szerint sajna mar a hazassag sem megoldas ha ugy akar megmaradni az ember....a hazastarsnak is ell kell hagyni az orszagot es a parnak kell sponsoralni ot vissza ami 6 honaptol akar 2 evig is beletelhet


----------



## Citrom (2004 Március 4)

Ez a munkavallalasi ugy a csuka fogta roka, avagy a 22-es csapdaja cimu sztorihoz hasonlo. Szerintem ezerszer egyszerubb kivandorolni, es aztan munkat keresni. Ha nincs kanadai (ontarioi) gyakorlatod, akkor nem fognak megszakadni, hogy Neked munkat adjanak. Ugyebar van itt eleg kanadai, akivel tudnak dolgoztatni. De ha be vagy vandorolva, akkor el lehet kezdeni egy kicsit alacsonyabb polcon, aztan mar csak puca kerdese, hogy lesz-e Beloled cserebogar.
Bevandorolni: Te nagyon szerencses krapek vagy, a pontszamok also hatara 65, ezt pedig a kisujjadbol kirazod, igaz?
A becsi canadai kovetsegen intezik a bevandorlo vizumot. Interneten, vagy szemelyesen vedd fel a jelentkezesi papirokat, csinald meg a pontszamaid felbecsleset, es ha ugy tunik, hogy megfelelsz, add be a papirokat, fizesd be a 900+500 CAD-ot, aztan varsz 10-20 honapot. Kozben eladogatod a magyarorszagi ingo-es ingatlan vagyonkaidat, novesztesz tiz centis kerget a szivedre, a szuleidnek gondoskodsz a megfelelo oregotthonrol, hozzaszoksz a napi 4-5 ora alvashoz, a kenyeren es vizen valo eleshez. Lemondasz olyan dolgokrol (egy idore), mint buli, baratok.
Jo tarssal konnyebb, a koltsegek felezodnek. Nem leragadni Torontoban.
Te, aki ket foiskolai papirral rendelkezel, egeszen konnyeden megtalalod a becsi kovetseg Internet cimet. (Canadian Embassies)
Hat kb ennyi, es tudd hogy a magyarokat itt megbecsulik, de ha itt leszel, rajtad IS mulik majd ez a megiteles.


----------



## GIGI (2004 Március 4)

Boszi  Ezt a valtozast a family class-os sponzoralasban honnan vetted? Ez valami uj? :blink: Eddig tok maskent volt


----------



## Boszi (2004 Március 4)

CITROM!! Latom itt vagy de a telefonod allandoan folglalt!!! 

Gigi...egyik ismerosom most vett el egy Kanadait es o mondta hogy ennek ellenere megis elkell hagynia az orszagot az uj torveny miatt. Egy masik haveromnak meg az ugyved mondta hogy felejtse el ezt a megoldast pont azert amit mar megirtam


----------



## Citrom (2004 Március 4)

Boszka, 16:12, most egy kicsi eselyt adok a telefonaloknak is.  
(NE ADD FEL!)


----------



## GIGI (2004 Március 4)

OKE Boszi, a family class lehet maskent muxik ha mar itt egyutt elnek... Mi tavaly inditottuk el a emigracio-igenyunket family classal. Igaz en otthon eltem, mig az engedely meg nem jott. A ferjem meg itt Canadaban....hosszu volt az az idoszak
de mar a mult


----------



## Hamil (2004 Március 4)

:blink: 
Egy percig sem gondoltam, hogy egyszeru lesz. Ahogy az egy regi kolegam mondana "...ha minden olyan egyszeru lenne, barki helyet cserelhetne a zongoristaval" 
Ambar amikor elkezdtem a lehetosegeknek utana olvasgatni, a kervenyezestol szamitva meg 6-8 honapnyi varakozas volt a tema. Ezzel szemben mar inkabb 10-20 honapot hallok. 
Persze felteve, ha valoban megfelelek a minimalis (pontokban kifejezheto) kovetelmenyeknek. 

Citrom:

Mit tudsz rola: kaphatok arrol felvilagositast valahol, hogy VALOJABAN mennyi pontot erek, mielott befizetem azt a 900+500 CAD-ot, es folyamodok? Esetleg letezik IDEIGLENES tartozkodasi es munkavallaloi engedely 1-2 eves idotartamra?


----------



## goyo (2004 Március 5)

> _Originally posted by Hamil_@Mar 4 2004, 05:58 PM
> *
> Mit tudsz rola: kaphatok arrol felvilagositast valahol, hogy VALOJABAN mennyi pontot erek *


 Hamil  

Végezd el ezt a tesztet:
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/skilled/assess/Education.asp


----------



## Feri T (2004 Március 5)

1. MINIMÁLIS MUNKATAPASZTALAT ELVÁRÁSOK 


minimum egy év tapasztalatod kell legyen a megjelölt munkakörödben 

ez a munkakör legyen rajta a NOC listán, ez bármely munkakör lehet, mely egybevág végzettségeddel, és az elmúlt tíz évben dolgoztál így. link: http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/skilled/qual-2-1.html 


2. PÉNZÜGYI HÁTTÉR 


első - mennyi a magaddal hozandó pénz, megélhetési költségekre (belépéskor felmutatandó! 

1 főnek $9,420 

2 főnek $11,775 

3 főnek $14,645 

4 főnek $17,727 

5 főnek $19,816 

6 főnek $21,905 

7 vagy, több $23,994 

Ha van munkaadód előre, ezt nem kérik 


ezen kívül vannak ügyintézési költségek 

- beadáskor (ez nem visszatérítendő), felnőttenként 550, gyerekenként 150 CAD 

- ahhoz, hogy kiadják a letelepedésit (visszatérítendő, ha mégse élsz vele), felnőttenként 550 CAD 


3. NYELV 


ha Kanada valamelyik hivatalos nyelve nem az anyanyelved, erősen javasolt egy hivatalos nyelvi teszt, ezt ők meg is adják, hol teheted le. 

Választhatod, hogy ledokumentálod a nyelvtudást, mert – nyelvi diplomád van, stb. de akkor meg nem tudod, hány pontot adnak rá. 


PONTOZÁS 


1. Fő kérelmező végzettségére 


egyetemi vagy PHD – 25 

2 főiskola - 22 

2 éves egyetemi képzés – ilyen Mo-n nincs – 20 

1 éves egyetemi képzés -15 

1 éves főiskola, vagy tanfolyam(?) – 12 

érettségi – 5 


2. Nyelv 


Első nyelv (angol v. fra.) 

nézik a beszédet, értést, fogalmazást, olvasást 

ezeket pontozzák 0-tól 4-ig, első nyelvre max. pontszám 16. 


Második nyelv (az elsőnek választott párja) 

négy szempont, de már cask max. kettőig pontozva, azaz összesen max. 8. 


3. Munkatapasztalat 


1 év – 15 

2 év – 17 

3 év – 19 

4 év – 21 


4. Életkor 


21-49 között tíz pont, ezen kívül 2 pont vagy kevesebb 


5. Előre elrendezett munkaviszony 

munkaerő központ engedélyéhez kötve 

10 pont 


6. adaptibilitás (max. 10 pont) 

ezt összeszedheted a következőkből: 


-házastárs végzettsége – max. 5 pont 

-legalább egy év hivatalos munkaviszony K.-ban – 5 pont 

-legalább 2 év hivatalos felsőfokú tanulmány K.-ban – 5 pont 

-ötös pont alatt (előre elr. munka) pontozott volt - +5 pont 

-rokoni kapcsolat Kanadában – 5 pont 


Maximum adható pontszám 100, also határ 67 


A kérvény beadását 67 pont alatt nem javasolják. Info Yahoo groupból, fizetett tanácsadótól: 

olyat még nem láttak, hogy valaki 67 alatt megkapta, olyat már igen, hogy min.67-re se. 

családosok sokkal nagyobb arányban kapják meg azonos pontszámok esetén, mint egyedülállók 


És természtesen a bevándorlási konzul dönt minden esetben.


----------



## Hamil (2004 Március 5)

Well, a jelenlegi helyzet az mutatja, hogy harom lehetseges ut all elottem:

1. megtanulok franciaul
2. meghazasodom
3. elintezem, hogy varjon ott egy minden szukseges feltetelnek megfelelo munkahely

Nem tudom, a harom kozul melyik az egyszerubb, de legalabb az egyiket valasztanom kell...


----------



## Feri T (2004 Március 5)

Hát egyik sem valami könnyű !!


----------



## Hamil (2004 Március 5)

Koszonom az ertekes informaciokat!

Viszont tovabbra sem tudom: letezik Kanadaban IDEIGLENES tartozkodasi es munkavallasi engedely 1-2 eves idotartamra?


----------



## goyo (2004 Március 5)

> _Originally posted by Hamil_@Mar 4 2004, 06:55 PM
> * Viszont tovabbra sem tudom: letezik Kanadaban IDEIGLENES tartozkodasi es munkavallasi engedely 1-2 eves idotartamra? *


Letezik ilyen jellegu munkavallalasi engedely, de az egesz procedurat a munkaltatonak kell vegigjarnia. (Bizonyitania kell, hogy kanadai allampolgar nem tudja ellatni a munkat, hirdetni a helyi/orszagos lapokban, a jelentkezok adataid felvenni es elmondani, hogy ok miert nem voltak alkalmasak stb...) Minden provinciaban elofordulnak bizonyos hianyszakmak es ezekre "akciokat" szerveznek...jellemzoen gyorsitott eljarasban lehet megkapni ezeket a helyeket...

En innen azt mondanam, ha az elobb emlitett megoldasok kozul valasztasz, feltetlenul keress meg egy ezzel foglalkozo ugyvedet (lehetoleg ne tolmacsot, vagy paralegal-t, ha megis ilyen mellett dontenel csak abban az esetben, ha sikeres ugyeket tud felmutatni es *beszeltel par kliensevel*...ugyanez vonatkozik az ugyvedekre is...dolgoztam mar egy-ket TV-ben magat hirdeto szelhamosnak...)


----------



## ilves (2004 Március 5)

> _Originally posted by Boszi_@Mar 4 2004, 02:34 PM
> * Ertesuleseim szerint sajna mar a hazassag sem megoldas ha ugy akar megmaradni az ember....a hazastarsnak is ell kell hagyni az orszagot es a parnak kell sponsoralni ot vissza ami 6 honaptol akar 2 evig is beletelhet *


Boszi ez nem igaz, ha sikerult kijutnod, be lehet adni Kanadabol is a family class-os kerelmet. Azzal maradhatsz az orszagban, de a PR statuszt a dolgok jelenlegi allasa szerint valamivel lassaban kapod meg mintha otthonrol kervenyezned a dolgot. Azt hiszem Saskboy tudna errol meselni. http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/sponsor/in.html

Hamil, azt a 67 pontot ket foiskolai diplomaval angol nyelvtudassal eleg konnyu elerni, szerintem szamold csak ujra :blink: Munkavallalasi vizumot ertelemszeruen nehez szerezni, persze nem lehetetlen, amit en tudok, nekem tobb mint 1 evembe kerult, hogy permanent resident statusszal a zsebemben a helyszinen tartozkodva allast talaljak a szakmamban (programozas).


----------



## Boszi (2004 Március 5)

Tenleg jo lenne ha a Saskboy is hozza tudna szolni a hazassagi temahoz mert amit Te mondtal Ilves az ellentetben van azzal amit itt egy immigracios ugyved mondott.


----------



## ilves (2004 Március 5)

Boszi, ezt nem en mondom, ez teny


----------



## Citrom (2004 Március 5)

Hm, ot eve 900+500 dolcsit kellett befizetni. Csok a szivuk csucskere, ha ezt olcsobba tettek: 550+550$ ???
A 6-8 honap atfutasi ido egy idealis, minden siman meno ugyintezes eseteben lehetseges. De ilyen csak a szep almokban van. Nekunk masfel ev volt, nem tul sok extra buktatoval.
Teljesen egyetertek, ket foiskolai papirral es jobbacska angol tudassal MEG KELL HOGY LEGYEN a minimum pontszam!!! Probalj osszeszedni tobb szakmaban eltoltott evet! Keress Mo-n (is) egy belevalo menyecsket, aki szinten ki akar jonni, es felsofoku vegzettsege van. Szamold ujra, Hamil!!! Ne add fol!!!!!!!!!!

Bocs, de az ilyen ideiglenes munkavallaloi micsodak nekem annyira nehezkesnek es remenytelennek tuntek, hogy abszolute kihagytam a memoriamba valo betaplalasukat.


----------



## ilves (2004 Március 5)

> _Originally posted by Citrom_@Mar 4 2004, 07:57 PM
> *Hm, ot eve 900+500 dolcsit kellett befizetni. Csok a szivuk csucskere, ha ezt olcsobba tettek: 550+550$ ???*


Dehogy tettek olcsobba: jelenleg $550 + $975, az a plusz 50 a Permanent Resident Card-ert van.


----------



## Citrom (2004 Március 5)

Dehat akkor FeriT honnan a banatbol szedte a $550+550-et? :wacko:


----------



## ilves (2004 Március 5)

> _Originally posted by Citrom_@Mar 4 2004, 08:10 PM
> *Dehat akkor FeriT honnan a banatbol szedte a $550+550-et? :wacko:*


Biztos eliras volt. http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/applications/fees.html#swpf


----------



## Saskboy (2004 Március 5)

Kedves Boszi!
Amit az ugyved mondott az egy nagyon nagy baromsag mar ne haragudj,
igenis lehet az orszagon belulrol kezdemenyezni a letelepedest. En is ezt teszem eppen..A dolog ugyanugy mukodik mint otthonrol csak eppen egy kisse hosszabb mivel mar nem elvez annyi prioritast a dolog ( mar itt vagy egyutt a szeretteddel)
Amennyiben persze legalisan tartozkodik itt az illeto ( tanulo vizum , munkavizum vagy akar turistavizummmal) egyebkent megha lejarna az illeto vizuma akkor is gyakorlatilag automatikusan meghosszabbitjak a folyamat vegeig. A dolognak szinte pontosan az ellenkezoje az igaz, mivel azt nem szeretik ha hazamesz kozben nem pedig azt ha ittmaradsz. Igy latjak bizonyitottnak ugyanis hogy ezzel az orszagon beluli in-land spousal PR ugyintezes jogossagat. Nekem szerencsem mivel multiple entry study permitem van ezert oda vissza johetek 2008ig .


ha van valami kerdesed ezzel kapcsolatban barmikor szivesen allok rendelkezesedre


----------



## Saskboy (2004 Március 5)

Egyebkent nem tudom milyen immigration lawyer az aki meg a hivatalos weboldalt se olvasta meg soha ezek szerint  

Ime :


Spouse or Common-Law Partner in Canada Class

You may also sponsor a spouse or common-law partner from within Canada if they have been living with you in Canada and have maintained their legal temporary status. Sponsorship of a spouse or common-law partner includes their dependent children whether inside or outside of Canada.


----------



## ilves (2004 Március 5)

> _Originally posted by goyo_@Mar 4 2004, 06:15 PM
> *En innen azt mondanam, ha az elobb emlitett megoldasok kozul valasztasz, feltetlenul keress meg egy ezzel foglalkozo ugyvedet (lehetoleg ne tolmacsot, vagy paralegal-t, ha megis ilyen mellett dontenel csak abban az esetben, ha sikeres ugyeket tud felmutatni es beszeltel par kliensevel...ugyanez vonatkozik az ugyvedekre is...dolgoztam mar egy-ket TV-ben magat hirdeto szelhamosnak...)*


Igen Hamil, nagyon nezz utana, hogy kivel kezdesz. Szerintem legbiztosabb ha magad intezed. Lasd az elozo par hozzaszolast... :angry:


----------



## Citrom (2004 Március 5)

(Csak zarojelben jegyzem meg, hogy a "Miert szeretem a Dumcsi-t" cimu kerdesre azt valaszolnam: azert, mert itt szuper tapasztalatok, szuper velemenyek es szuper fejek meno segitik a potencialis szuper kanadai magyarokat.)

En nem vacakolnek ugyveddel. A Te fejedben tobb van annal, Hamil.


----------



## ilves (2004 Március 5)

Nyilvan vannak rendes es megbizhato bevandorlasi ugyvedek/konzultansok, de ha tudsz angolul vagy franciaul, kepes vagy megirni egy elfogadhato kiserolevelet, egyertelmu az eseted es ra tudsz szanni egy kis idot arra, hogy utanaolvass a dolgoknak, szerintem is teljesen felesleges kozvetitot fogadni. A dolgot meggyorsitani nem fogja maximum lassitani (csak egy plusz lancszem a kovetseggel torteno kommunikacioban). Ha azonban problemak vannak a nyelvvel vagy nem akarod/tudod raszanni az idot arra hogy innen onnan osszegyujtsd a szukseges informaciomorzsakat akkor egy *jo* ugyved/konzultans hasznos lehet. De mint Goyo is irta nagyon meg kell nezni hogy kit valasztasz mert az igaz, hogy egy jo ugyved hasznos lehet, de egy rossz azon kivul hogy elviszi a penzed visz vele meg egy-ket evet az eletedbol es jopar hajszalat is.


----------



## sz332 (2007 Február 5)

Sziasztok!

A következő kérdésem lenne. Egy barátomnak Kanadában élnek a rokonai (ő BME-n végzett építőmérnök) Azon kezdtünk gondolkodni, hogy talán érdemes lenne pár évre (vagy akár hosszabb távra) kimenni Kanadába dolgozni. (ő a feleségével menne, én a menyasszonyommal.) Kb. a következőket tudjuk:

Ő: 27 éves, BME-t végzett építőmérnök, hídépítés, mostanában lakóparkokat terveznek. A felesége német/magyar szakos tanár.
Én: 25 éves, BME info-t végzett (MSC), 2 éve multinacionális cégnél dolgozom telekommunikáció (ADSL/DSLAM), illetve szoftverfejlesztésben (c, java, assembly, php, stb...) Menyasszonyom titkárnő, illetve gyógypedagógiát végez.

mindketten beszélünk németül és angolul, a lányok angolul egy kicsit, németül jobban.

Milyen lehetőségeink lennének Kanadában, érdemes-e nekiindulni?


----------



## sz332 (2007 Február 5)

Még annyi jutott az eszembe, hogy 2-3 év múlva mennénk ki.
Addig mit érdemes csinálni? (gondolom angol+franciát tanulni...
ezen kívül?)


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Február 5)

A Bevándorlás Kanadába 200-valahány oldalán találsz tippeket!


----------



## fluevogi (2007 Február 5)

sz332 írta:


> Még annyi jutott az eszembe, hogy 2-3 év múlva mennénk ki.
> Addig mit érdemes csinálni? (gondolom angol+franciát tanulni...
> ezen kívül?)


Ha 2-3 even belul akarsz hjonni, akkor legjobban teszed ha mar holnap jelentkezel a bevandorlasi vizumra. Akkor talan mar meglesz addigra


----------



## idur (2007 Március 13)

Akkor angolnyelvtudás nélkül nem érdemes bele vágni? én 45-éves vagyok 3 családom van nekem érdemes-e bele vágni?Sajnos a nyelvet nem beszélem.


----------



## bubu (2007 Március 13)

Kedves Idur! Nagyon meggondolando, de sosem keso!


----------



## nyucika (2007 Április 1)

Üdvözlöm a társaságot!Nyucika vagyok.Régóta" hallgatólagos" tagja vagyok a társaságnak, és élvezezem, hogy komolyan próbáltok segíteni.Én már többször elküldtem a követségre a letelepedési kérelmem,de semmiféle választ nem kaptam.Megtudná valaki mondani, hogy vajon miért?/A pontjaim száma jóK!/


----------



## pickwick (2007 Április 1)

nyucika írta:


> Üdvözlöm a társaságot!Nyucika vagyok.Régóta" hallgatólagos" tagja vagyok a társaságnak, és élvezezem, hogy komolyan próbáltok segíteni.Én már többször elküldtem a követségre a letelepedési kérelmem,de semmiféle választ nem kaptam.Megtudná valaki mondani, hogy vajon miért?/A pontjaim száma jóK!/


 
hello,
elárulod, pontosan milyen "letelepedési kérelmet" küldtél el és hová?


----------



## viki999 (2007 Április 24)

angolul naggyából tudok érettségizek egy hét múlva és kis szeretnék menni kanadába legalább 2 hónapra melyik városba menjek? hol vannak lehetőségek?


----------



## Judith (2007 Április 24)

viki999 írta:


> angolul naggyából tudok érettségizek egy hét múlva és kis szeretnék menni kanadába legalább 2 hónapra melyik városba menjek? hol vannak lehetőségek?


 
Az teljesen attól fűgg, hogy milyen "lehetöségekre" gondolsz. Ha csak világot látni, az egy dolog, ha más elképzeléseid vannak, az is egy teljesen más dolog.


----------



## atyika (2007 Április 24)

Kanadai állampolgár vagyok, de alig beszélem már a nyelvet. Most intézem a gyerekeim állampolgársági kártyáját. Szóval két magyarul beszélő kanadai gyerek /a nagyfiam ugyan beszéli alapfokon/ és angolul már alig beszélő anyukájuk hogy tudna visszatelepülni mondjuk Vancouverbe? Van még magyar colonial akik összetartanak, és segítenek ha kell?


----------



## bubu (2007 Április 24)

Kedves atyika! Hat egyszeru nalad, mikor a gyerekek megkaptak a 
papikokat a kovetsegtol. Repulo jegy es irant Vancouver, segito kez
mindig van!


----------



## jozsi100 (2007 Április 27)

*Nvq*

Sziasztok, 
jozsi100 vagyok az anyaorszagotokbol, az United Kingdom-bol.
Olyan hozzaszolot keresnek, aki elt itt az anyaorszagotokban, az United Kingdom-ban:
Mi a kulonbseg a kanadai elet es az angliai kozott? Marmint mentalitas, kultura, meglehetoseg, meglehetes teruleten?
Jelenleg egy brit NVQ (National Vacation Qualification) kepzesre jarok, ami allitolag elismert a British Comonwealth-ben? Mit tudtok errol?
Elnezest kerek amit most irok: lehetoleg normalis hozzaszolo jelentkezeset, irasat, valaszat kernem.
Elore is koszi.
UDV mondenkinek.
Jozsi.


----------



## Rezso (2007 Április 30)

Nem tudom, hogy en irhatok-e... 

De mi az a Nemzeti Nyaralasi Kepesites??? Ha nincs ilyened, akkor nem mehetsz szabadsagra? 

Vagy esetleg* National Vocational Qualifications* (NVQs) az, amire jarsz? 

(Remelem, nem tolem tudod meg a rossz hirt, miszerint az, amire jarsz, az nem nyaralassal, hanem munkaval kapcsolatos!)

Egyebkent ~5 honapig eltem Londonban. London es Toronto eg es fold. Ha 15 evvel fiatalabb lennek, Londont valasztanam. Ennyi idosen, csaladdal, sokkal inkabb Toronto a megfelelo.


----------



## szakidani (2007 Október 21)

Sziasztok! Én egy 38 éves házas, két gyermekes családapa vagyok. Az egyik gyerek 9 éves a másik 14 éves. A feleségem francia-magyar szakos tanár. Kb. egy éve fontolgatjuk a kivándorlás Kanadába, de nem könnyű a dolog. Itt valamelyik oldalon még azt is olvastam, hogy a jelenlegi kivárási idő kb. 33 hónap. Ez nagyon ijesztő. Igazából az igénylési sorrendet se nagyon értem. Bármilye pontos és friss információt szívesen veszünk. Előre is köszönjük! Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Scarboro (2007 Október 29)

szakidani írta:


> Sziasztok! Én egy 38 éves házas, két gyermekes családapa vagyok. Az egyik gyerek 9 éves a másik 14 éves. A feleségem francia-magyar szakos tanár. Kb. egy éve fontolgatjuk a kivándorlás Kanadába, de nem könnyű a dolog. Itt valamelyik oldalon még azt is olvastam, hogy a jelenlegi kivárási idő kb. 33 hónap. Ez nagyon ijesztő. Igazából az igénylési sorrendet se nagyon értem. Bármilye pontos és friss információt szívesen veszünk. Előre is köszönjük! Üdv mindenkinek!




Remellem nem veszed rosszneven ha emlekeztetlek ra, hogy erre a kerdesedre valaszt kaptal a Bevandorlas Kanadaban nevu topikban?! Lehet csak eltevesztetted a topikot? Nos itt www.cic.gc.ca minden kerdesedre megtalallod a valaszt es meg jo nehany infot a bevandorlas topikban is csak ra kell szanjatok magatokat az olvasasra. Idoigenyes de hidd el megeri !! Kitartast!!


----------



## szakidani (2007 Október 30)

Scarboro írta:


> Remellem nem veszed rosszneven ha emlekeztetlek ra, hogy erre a kerdesedre valaszt kaptal a Bevandorlas Kanadaban nevu topikban?! Lehet csak eltevesztetted a topikot? Nos itt www.cic.gc.ca minden kerdesedre megtalallod a valaszt es meg jo nehany infot a bevandorlas topikban is csak ra kell szanjatok magatokat az olvasasra. Idoigenyes de hidd el megeri !! Kitartast!!



Köszi a figyelmeztetést, de ha megnézted volna a beírási dátumokat akkor láthattad volna, hogy mind a három helyre szinte egy időben írtam be. Mivel új voltam az oldalon és nem tudtam hol kapok válaszokat, ezért írtam három helyre is. Ez a reakció egy kicsit későn jött, de azért köszi! Ja, és bocsi, ha elvettem valaki elöl a helyet!


----------



## Scarboro (2007 Október 30)

Nem akartalak megbantani !!!!!! Amugy szinte soha nem nezem a beirasok datumat. Ami feltunt az az volt, hogy 3 kulombozo topikban "neztem" be es mindharomban a te beirasoddal taliztam. Hat ettol kicsit erdekesen neztem a monitorra  es arra gondoltam eloszor hogy talan elkerulte a figyelmedet a valasz?! A lenyeg az, hogy NEM ALL SZANDEKOMBAN MEGBANTANI SENKIT !!! Ha megis ezt tettem volna, azert itt es most nyilvanosan elnezest kerek !


----------



## durcy (2007 Október 30)

Scarboro írta:


> Nem akartalak megbantani !!!!!! Amugy szinte soha nem nezem a beirasok datumat. Ami feltunt az az volt, hogy 3 kulombozo topikban "neztem" be es mindharomban a te beirasoddal taliztam. Hat ettol kicsit erdekesen neztem a monitorra  es arra gondoltam eloszor hogy talan elkerulte a figyelmedet a valasz?! A lenyeg az, hogy NEM ALL SZANDEKOMBAN MEGBANTANI SENKIT !!! Ha megis ezt tettem volna, azert itt es most nyilvanosan elnezest kerek !


 
Klassz fej vagy Scarboro, igy kell ezt csinálni.


----------



## Scarboro (2007 Október 30)

durcy írta:


> Klassz fej vagy Scarboro, igy kell ezt csinálni.



Ertekelem az elismerest !!!! Remellem Szakidani is ezt teszi majd.


----------



## szakidani (2007 Október 30)

Scarboro írta:


> Nem akartalak megbantani !!!!!! Amugy szinte soha nem nezem a beirasok datumat. Ami feltunt az az volt, hogy 3 kulombozo topikban "neztem" be es mindharomban a te beirasoddal taliztam. Hat ettol kicsit erdekesen neztem a monitorra  es arra gondoltam eloszor hogy talan elkerulte a figyelmedet a valasz?! A lenyeg az, hogy NEM ALL SZANDEKOMBAN MEGBANTANI SENKIT !!! Ha megis ezt tettem volna, azert itt es most nyilvanosan elnezest kerek !



Minden rendben, persze hogy nincs harag! Sőt!


----------



## Fekete Párduc (2007 December 6)

Segitsetek,..!Nekem a barátom van kint,és én is szeretnék utána menni,...de minnél elöbb,nem tudok várni,..Szerintetek a minnél elöbb,..az mennyi idö lenne,..és mit csináljak pontosan,.?fogalmam sincs hogy 
megy ez,...


----------



## Maligán (2007 December 6)

Fekete Párduc írta:


> Segitsetek,..!Nekem a barátom van kint,és én is szeretnék utána menni,...de minnél elöbb,nem tudok várni,..Szerintetek a minnél elöbb,..az mennyi idö lenne,..és mit csináljak pontosan,.?fogalmam sincs hogy
> megy ez,...


 elso lepes *vizum keres*


----------



## Fekete Párduc (2007 December 6)

Sziasztok,..én is kiszeretnék menni,..de minél elöbb kell valami biztos pont kanadában,...1 munka ami biztos a számomra,..hogy legyen kiindulási pontom,..de még fogalmam sincs hogy kezdjek neki,..! ha esetleg tudna valaki kintröl segiteni h legalább 1 melom legyen,..akár takaritás,..idösekre valo felügyelés(föés,mosás,takaritás) bármi,..légyszi segitsetek,..1 probémmám van ez mellet az Angol ugyhogy még ha magyarhoz kerülnék vagy aki ért magyarul ,.. :S...ugy gondolom ez lenne az elsö amit tennem kéne ha kiszeretnék menni,..hogy legyen melom!!
aztán a többi papir dolog,..meg az Angol,..
Segitsetek!tehetetlennek érzem magam!Kint élö Canadaiak!!! Légyszi!!!Szükségem van rátok!
Szükségem van ismerösökre!


----------



## Fekete Párduc (2007 December 6)

Maligán,..

köszi h irtál de tényleg elöb kell 1 melo,.. :S at meg tudom h VIZUM!!!VIZUM!!!VIZUM!!! :S sajna,...de én érezném biztos pontnak!


----------



## Maligán (2007 December 6)

Fekete Párduc írta:


> ha magyarhoz kerülnék vagy aki ért magyarul


 Ha te igy indulsz eleve el vagy veszve!!es sohasem allsz talpra !
A baratod miert nem segit??


----------



## Maligán (2007 December 6)

Fekete Párduc írta:


> elöb kell 1 melo,..



elob*b a vizum kell*


----------



## Fekete Párduc (2007 December 6)

ok akkor a vizum,... de mit kezdjek ha megvan? szerintem nekem az a legkevesebb dolgom!
A Barátom hisztis eset!
mi megbeszéltük! ha Én innen találok melot!AKKOR ö küld papirokat!
ugyhogy ha tudom neki az mondani h oké van,..akkor én már a vizumért nem hiztizek!


----------



## Rezso (2007 December 6)

Fekete Párduc írta:


> ok akkor a vizum,... de mit kezdjek ha megvan? szerintem nekem az a legkevesebb dolgom!
> A Barátom hisztis eset!
> mi megbeszéltük! ha Én innen találok melot!AKKOR ö küld papirokat!
> ugyhogy ha tudom neki az mondani h oké van,..akkor én már a vizumért nem hiztizek!



Ezek alapjan erosen ugy nez ki, hogy dobott a pasid, es te vagy az egyetlen ezen a forumon, aki ezt meg nem tudja.


----------



## Maligán (2007 December 6)

Fekete Párduc írta:


> ha Én innen találok melot!AKKOR


almodozni azt szabad...


----------



## facsiga (2007 December 11)

Fekete Párduc!

Igaz, hogy még én is M. országon vagyok és én is szeretnék kimenni családostul Kanadába, de azért egy jótanácsot mondanék


----------



## edotenger (2007 December 12)

Jézusom,Fekete Párduc!bocsi,hány éves vagy?mennyire elszánt?mennyire vagy felkészülve erre a nagy lépésre?én spanyolországban élek 3 évig terveztük,készültünk,tanultuk a nyelvet.otthon elvarrtunk minden szálat,eladtunk mindent,ennyire komolyan gondoltuk ,a párom 4 hónappal megelőzött,biztos munkahelyre jött mégis zabszemmel a f....-ben indultunk útnak a fiammal.nem eszet osztani akarok de nekem egy kicsit gyerekesnek és felkészületlennek tűnik ez a nagy lelkesedés.biztos írnak neked tapasztalt emberek akik kinnt élnek fogadd meg a tanácsukat mert én itt is ismerek,ismertem sok lelkes magyar sorstársat aki 3-4 hónap elteltével menekült vissza,kár lenne ha rosszul döntenél.bármi is lesz sok sikert kívánok nekeg.


----------



## Emigrator (2014 Április 27)

Sziasztok!

Régóta érlelem magamban és feleségemmel a kitelepülés gondolatát, de most döntöttük el, hogy csomagolunk. Tavaly már teszteltem a pontjaimat és határeset volt 65 pont, 2-3 pont híján megvolt, csak közben betöltöttem a 46.-at, így ugrott még -5pont vagy több. Informatikával foglalkozom, (üzemeltetés területen) így nem tartok attól, hogy nem kapnék munkát, pláne ha lejjebbről kezdenék. Erdélyből jöttem át 24 éve pár ezer forinttal és néhány ruhával, így a határváltás számomra egyszer már megvolt, de eljött az idő a másodiknak is. Nem magam miatt, mert elég szépen kerestem Magyarországon (megvan mindenünk, szép ház, autó és átlag felett élünk) hanem a két kiskorú gyerekem jövője miatt hoztam meg a döntést.

2008-ban már voltam Kanadában, Vancouverben 1 hónapot és BC-át is szépen bejártam, így nem vaktában mennék. Célom BC és Albertán belül lenni, de északabbra is hajlandó lennék felköltözni, de mindenképpen az ország nyugati oldalán maradnék.

Próbálkoztam munkát szerezni, így pár kanadai álláskereső oldalon elküldtem a CV-m, de nem igazán jött megkeresés. Feltételezem, nem kívánnak foglalkozni olyanokkal akik a Föld másik oldaláról jelentkeznek, hanem inkább akik helyben vannak és ezt érzem gyenge pontomnak, amire megoldást keresnék és amiért ide írok.

Az angolom középfokú, de amikor kint voltam Kanadában, nem volt nagy gondom a nyelvvel, pedig sok mindent intéztem és mindent egyedül. Persze, a business nyelv szintje az más, ezért írtam azt, hogy a szakmámon belül, a tudásomhoz képest alacsonyabb munkát is elvállalnék. Például, egy IT project manager vagy coordinatori álláshoz jobb angol kell (de kevesebb szakmai), de ettől még IT infrastruktúrát (LAN, WAN informatikai hálózatot) kiépíteni, átlátni és üzemeltetni elég jól tudok.

Tehát, keresek kint élő segítséget munkahely megszerzéséhez. Nem szívességet kérek ingyen, hanem megfizetném a fáradozását és segítségét, mert ha már lenne egy munka ajánlatom akkor az +10 pont a letelepedési pontszámokban is.

Interjú esetén ki tudok menni, fent tudom magam tartani, ha a munkámat ki akarják próbálni, ez sem gond.

Aki tud nekem segíteni, vagy van ötlete a problémámra, kérem írjon!

Köszönöm!

Gábor


----------



## Scanner (2014 Június 27)

Üdv. Mi a helyzet az egyszemélyes vállakozással? Óhaza most nagyon gáz, mennyire nehéz frankofon területen vállalkozóként elindulni? Van kezdőtőkém, esetleg lakásvásárlással tudnám bizonyítani, hogy nem ingyenélőnek megyek. Angol megy jobban, amúgy tolmácsként, és jogi szakfordítóként tudnék saját tőkés kickstarttal működni.


----------



## Pandora's Box (2014 Június 27)

Scanner írta:


> Üdv. Mi a helyzet az egyszemélyes vállakozással? Óhaza most nagyon gáz, mennyire nehéz frankofon területen vállalkozóként elindulni? Van kezdőtőkém, esetleg lakásvásárlással tudnám bizonyítani, hogy nem ingyenélőnek megyek. Angol megy jobban, amúgy tolmácsként, és jogi szakfordítóként tudnék saját tőkés kickstarttal működni.



Üdv,
Egy pillantást megér:

http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/apply.asp
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/business/self-employed/index.asp
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/helpce...sp?st=6.3&_ga=1.8224562.1298509420.1403823555
http://www.cic.gc.ca/enGlIsH/immigr...index.asp?_ga=1.3610416.1298509420.1403823555


----------



## Scanner (2014 Június 27)

Már néztem, nagyon informatívak, de valójában az esélyekre vagyok kíváncsi. Köszönöm a linkeket azért.


----------



## Kitti32 (2014 Június 27)

Scanner írta:


> Már néztem, nagyon informatívak, de valójában az esélyekre vagyok kíváncsi. Köszönöm a linkeket azért.


Kedves Scanner,

Ha van eleg penzed, jo nyelvtudasod es kepzettseged es talalsz olyan kanadai befektetot, aki tamogatja az uzleti otleted, akkor jok az eselyek. Javaslom hogy ezt az oldalt nezd at:

http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/business/start-up/index.asp

Udv,
Kitti


----------



## MagyarCan (2015 Március 25)

SZiasztok kint élők!

Mi a tendencia arrafelé? Elhelyezkedésnél ott is a papír számít, vagy inkább a tapasztalatot díjazzák? Pl.IT területen.


----------



## szocske42 (2015 Március 25)

Szia!

Elvileg nincs "inkabb", a standard allashirdetes-szoveg az, hogy ilyenolyan vegzettseg, vagy egyenerteku tapasztalat.
A gyakorlatban ez nem tudom hogyan ervenyesul, gondolom cege valogatja. Sufni startup mindenutt jobban figyel a tudasra, CYA bankban meg a papir az isten.

A vizumugyintezesnel elony a vegzettseg, peldaul a hulye nevu de valojaban szinte minden fejlesztot magaban foglalo NOC2174 legalabb foiskolai diplomahoz kotott.

Mondjuk en Magyarorszagon is foleg azt lattam, hogy normalis helyeken elsosorban a tudas szamit, nem a papir. 
En magam is sok embert vettem fel, ehhez tobb giganyi CV-t bogarasztam at es rengeteg igeretes emberrel beszeltem. Sosem kukaztam senkit csak az iskolai alapjan (kiveve Gabor Denest  ) 
Vettem is fel autodidaktakat, bolcseszeket is, sot, a legjobb java programozom eredetileg biologus volt


----------



## MagyarCan (2015 Március 27)

Már soxor eszembe jutott külhoni munkavállalás, de eddig sikerült itthon viszonylag jól elhelyezkednem. Vajon, érdemes minimális készpénz birtokában nekivágni Kanadának munkavégzés céljából (egy repjegynyit összekaparok)?

IT terület (több, mint 10 év IBM mainframe admin, DB2 admin, unix tapasztalat), még diploma nélkül.


----------



## megane2 (2015 Március 27)




----------



## szocske42 (2015 Március 28)

Otthonrol lezsirozott, konkret munkaszerzodessel es vizummal igen, anelkul semmikepp.
EU-n belul minden egyszerubb lenne.


----------



## Katalin1980 (2015 Szeptember 5)

Sziasztok!
Kanadába szeretnénk menni a családommal, s ebben szeretnék tőletek segítséget kérni! Folyamatosan olvasom a hivatalos oldalakat, meg írtam a bécsi konzulátusnak is( kb egy hónap az átfutási idő), de itt igazi kinnt élőknek a tapasztalatait tudhatom meg nem a száraz infókat!
Igazából az esélyeimre lennék kíváncsi! Októbertől kezdjük a férjemmel az angol nyelvtanfolyamot, szeretnénk jobban beszélni a jelenleginél. Én jövő év második felében megpróbálom a nyelvvizsgát belőle, meg ha bírom még szuflával valamennyire a franciára is ránéznék. A fiam az jövőre megy 15 évesen egy középfokú nyelvvizsgára és idén kezdte el a franciát. A lányom angolul tanul, de ő még kicsi.
Én masszőr vagyok, saját vállalkozásban dolgozom s rajta is van a hiány szakmák listáján ugye ez a képesítés. Mire eljutunk a papírokig addigra a 21 pontom meg lesz ebből.
A férjem jelenlegi munkahelyén több hiányszakmában is tevékenykedik, csak itt jön a bibi, hogy neki erről nincsen papírja mert nem a végzett szakmájában dolgozik. Viszont ezt már 15 éve csinálja és 3 munkáltatótól is tudna ajánlást kérni ha ez előbbre vinné az ügyét. Ilyen esetben ezt elfogadják hiányszakmának? Illetve erre tudna szerintetek munkát szerezni vagy csak ha papírja lenne róla? Amiket jelenleg folyamatosan csinál mint karbantartó: parkettázás, burkolás, villanyszerelés, festési és vakolási munkálatok. kis háztartási és nagy konyhaipari gépek szervizelése, asztalos munka, korrdinálja az alá tartozó kollégákat és kiosztja a feladatokat stb..Csak ami hirtelen eszembe jutott..
A másik kérdés az én szakmámmal kapcsolatos. Azt értem, hogy az okj-s képzésemet úgy fogadják el ha angolul levizsgázok, de akkor előre nem is találhatok benne munkát? 1,5 éves suli volt, orvosok oktattak és azóta is folyamatosan képzem tovább magamat ebben és hasonló területen is. 
Csak úgy mernék neki vágni, hogy egyikünknek legyen legalább fix munkája.


----------



## Katalin1980 (2015 Szeptember 5)

Szeretnék még kérdezni, csak nem akartam egy levélben egy regényt elküldeni. A fentiek alapján szerintetek nekünk milyen formában lenne egyszerűbb kimennünk?
kb 2 évet szánnék arra, hogy nyelvnek neki álljunk, itthoni dolgainkat is rendezzük és fix munka esetén is kell félre tett pénz!
A másik, hogy édesanyám is jönne velünk aki nyugdíjas. A magyar állam az a nyugdíját kiutalná, de nem találtam eddig még infót arra, hogy neki milyen fajta és milyen összeggű betegbiztosítást kellene kötnie. Ő mozgássérült, de eddig együtt összefogva oldottunk meg itthon a dolgainka, kinnt sem lenne máshogyan. Csak magunkra számíthattunk! Ez lehet akadály a hatóság szemében? Vagy ha több pénzt viszünk magunkkal miatta az javíthat a helyzeten? Nagyon köszönöm előre is ha elolvassátok és foglalkoztok a dologgal! Megjegyezném, hosszú éveket hagytunk magunknak, hogy eldöntsük szeretnénk-e kimenni. Igen, maradt a vágy csak ésszel akarunk kimenni nem pedig bele ugrani felelőtlenül!


----------



## xinof (2015 Szeptember 5)

Katalin1980 írta:


> . Mire eljutunk a papírokig addigra a *21 pont*om meg lesz ebből.


meg kell 46 a minimumhoz --- mibol ???


----------



## Katalin1980 (2015 Szeptember 5)

Bocsánat azt a szakmai tapasztalatra írtam!)) Nem gondoltam, hogy nem egyértelmű de a minimumom tuti meg lesz, ha nem több.


----------



## Katalin1980 (2015 Szeptember 5)

Amúgy annyi mindent olvastam már, hogy kezd kicsit összekuszálódni bennem a sok info. Kell még, hogy ülepedjenek a dolgok! Na meg még szakmai angolra is el kell mennem itthon. Lesz tennivaló bőven, de úgy érzem ki kell várni mindennek az idejét. Nem kerget a tatár és oda-vissza logikusan végig gondoltunk már mindent. Kell "menekülési" lehetőség is, ha esetleg nem tudnánk megszokni a külföldi életet. Nem szabad magunk mögött mindent felégetni. Bár egyre inkább azt érzem legbelül, hogy ott fogom megtalálni azt a helyet ahol szeretek élni. Nem érzem otthon magamat itthon. Ez gyerekkorom óta bennem van és igazából szerintem csak rajtunk múlik, hogy megteremtjük-e magunknak azt a környezetet amit szeretenénk. Nem szomorkodni kell, hanem tenni azért hogy jól érezzük magunkat. Szóval nem csak az anyagiak és a jövőkép ami motiváló tényező nálunk.


----------



## Katalin1980 (2015 Szeptember 5)

Nagyon szeretem az angol nyelvet és már többször belegondoltam, hogy EU-n belül menni valahová. Igazából egyikünket sem vonz. Toronto amit elsőnek kinéztem, de próbálom még felderíteni milyen városok vannak ahol szívesen dolgozna a családom. Persze minden akkor derül ki amikor már ott lakik az ember, csak jó lenne ha az elős egy-két évben nem azzal kellene foglalkozni, hogy hova költözzünk át!


----------



## Katalin1980 (2015 Szeptember 5)

Ausztráliában például élnek rokonaink de valahogy engem nagyon megoszt az a kontinens! Lehet, hogy idióta vagyok de nagyon vadnak tartom.


----------



## xinof (2015 Szeptember 5)

Katalin1980 írta:


> Bocsánat azt a szakmai tapasztalatra írtam!)) Nem gondoltam, hogy nem egyértelmű de a minimumom tuti meg lesz,* ha nem több.*


a leirtak alapjan, (csak ugy rapillantva) a minimum kozeleben SEM vagy !!


----------



## Katalin1980 (2015 Szeptember 5)

Értem! Azt megkérdezhetem, hogy mi alapján gondolod? Ahogy számoltam, szerintem meg lenne. Nem most akarom benyújtani, hanem 2 év múlva. A páromnak most van egy ajánlata kinntre, de nem akarjuk észnélkül csinálni! A nyelvvel szerintem nem lesz gond, hiányszakmám is van. Nyílván prezentálni kell a pénzt is. Nem kötözködök, tényleg nem tudom mit látok rosszul. Nem egy gyorstalpaló vackot végeztem, van munkatapasztalatom hidd el! Az angolt sem kezdő szintről kezdem.


----------



## Katalin1980 (2015 Szeptember 5)

xinof írta:


> a leirtak alapjan, (csak ugy rapillantva) a minimum kozeleben SEM vagy !!



Elviekben nem csak főiskolai végzettséggel lehet menni. Szakmunkásokat is várnak. A férjem is több nyelven beszél. Mondjuk pont nem a francia hanem mondjuk az olasz, román és ért oroszul bár a beszéd az nem megy neki igazán jól..


----------



## xinof (2015 Szeptember 5)

Katalin1980 írta:


> *Elviekben*.


kizarolag elviekben ...


----------



## Katalin1980 (2015 Szeptember 5)

xinof írta:


> kizarolag elviekben ...




Ettől, most nem lettem okosabb! Mi azzal foglalkozunk amit szeretünk amit nem munkának hanem hivatásnak, hobbinak is tartunk. Nem azért mert az agyi képességeimmel van probléma. Nekem az, hogy azt csinálhatom amit szeretek és emberekkel foglalkozhatok rengeteget jelent! Nem azért akarunk kimenni, mert itthon a kutyának sem kellünk. Teljesen más motivációink vannak. Ha ahhoz több kell, hogy kijussunk hát Istenem ez van..Tenni kell érte! Akkor több idő. Az idő az egyetlen tényező ami itt számít!


----------



## xinof (2015 Szeptember 5)

Katalin1980 írta:


> Mi azzal foglalkozunk amit szeretünk


ez itt a kutyat sem erdekli !
produktum !! mifelenk a *bachelor degree csak *_kitolt  high school diploma_
_arra tanul szakmat a lakatos-komuves -rendor ect._


----------



## Katalin1980 (2015 Szeptember 5)

xinof írta:


> ez itt a kutyat sem erdekli !
> produktum !! mifelenk a *bachelor degree csak kitolt  high school diploma*



Értem, csak akkor miért van fenn a hiányszakmák között? Nekem azért furcsa! Mindegy, azért köszönöm a válaszaidat!


----------



## pitti (2015 Szeptember 6)

Katalin1980 írta:


> Ettől, most nem lettem okosabb! Mi azzal foglalkozunk amit szeretünk amit nem munkának hanem hivatásnak, hobbinak is tartunk. Nem azért mert az agyi képességeimmel van probléma. Nekem az, hogy azt csinálhatom amit szeretek és emberekkel foglalkozhatok rengeteget jelent! Nem azért akarunk kimenni, mert itthon a kutyának sem kellünk. Teljesen más motivációink vannak. Ha ahhoz több kell, hogy kijussunk hát Istenem ez van..Tenni kell érte! Akkor több idő. Az idő az egyetlen tényező ami itt számít!


Figyejj Katalin, mindig vannak olyanok mint a Xinof akik a sarga irigysegtol megorulve hulyesegeket irnak.
A legrovidebb es legegyszerubb ut az ha felveszed a kapcsolatot a canadai kovetseggel. Itt nincsenek titkok es felrevezetesek, ez nem kommunista porhintes, itt meg vannak a szabalyok amit ok meg fogjak mondani hogy mi a hivatalos ut.


----------



## Katalin1980 (2015 Szeptember 6)

pitti írta:


> Figyejj Katalin, mindig vannak olyanok mint a Xinof akik a sarga irigysegtol megorulve hulyesegeket irnak.
> A legrovidebb es legegyszerubb ut az ha felveszed a kapcsolatot a canadai kovetseggel. Itt nincsenek titkok es felrevezetesek, ez nem kommunista porhintes, itt meg vannak a szabalyok amit ok meg fogjak mondani hogy mi a hivatalos ut.



Köszönöm, jól esnek a bíztató szavaid! Elsőkörben Bécsnek írta, a választ várom tőlük. Amúgy nálunk Magyarországon elég nagy hiányosságok vannak az oktatás területén. Én például elakartam végezni főiskolán az oktatói képzést a szakmámra vonatkozóan. Konkrétan megszüntették a képzést és maga az iparkamara nem tudott segíteni ebben. Nincsen ma hazánkban helyette más alternatíva! Ki lehet menni Ausztriába, de nekem a hátam borsódzik a német nyelvtől sajnos! Viszont örömmel vettem, hogy nálatok ebben van főiskolai képzés. Ez azért nagyon nem mindegy! Illetve annyi, hogy a férjemnek van egy állásajánlata kinntre de olyan munka kör amitől én nagyon félek. Veszélyes az egészségre kicsit!DDD Na meg egyenlőre és igazából ez az igazi indok, hogy vannak még dolgaink itthon amiket el kell rendezni és ide kötnek.


----------



## pitti (2015 Szeptember 6)

Figyejj Katalin. Canadaba baromi nehez a bejutas. Ne aggodj azon, hogy mit, mikor es hogyan fogtok dolgozni. Abban a pillanatban ahogy hivatalosan be tudtok jonni ennek semmi jelentosege nem lesz, oda koltoztok ahova akartok es azt a munkat fogjatok csinalni amit meg tudtok szerezeni ahol meg tudjatok szerezni. A tobbi megfontolas csak extra suly a labatokon ami visszatart a dontestol...


----------



## Katalin1980 (2015 Szeptember 6)

pitti írta:


> Figyejj Katalin. Canadaba baromi nehez a bejutas. Ne aggodj azon, hogy mit, mikor es hogyan fogtok dolgozni. Abban a pillanatban ahogy hivatalosan be tudtok jonni ennek semmi jelentosege nem lesz, oda koltoztok ahova akartok es azt a munkat fogjatok csinalni amit meg tudtok szerezeni ahol meg tudjatok szerezni. A tobbi megfontolas csak extra suly a labatokon ami visszatart a dontestol...



Értem! Tehát ha elvállalja a felajánlott munkát a párom akkor ó utána én is megkaphatom a munkavállalásit. Illetve ő dönthet úgy, hogy ha talál megfelelőbbet akkor vált, hiába ahhoz a céghez kapta az engedélyt? Hmmm, így akkor már megfontolandóbb inkább ez a verzió! Köszi!!


----------



## szocske42 (2015 Szeptember 6)

Sziasztok!

Melyik programot nezitek? Federal Skilled Worker? Biztosan szamit, hogy abban van-e a ferjed munkatapasztalata, amiben a vegzettsege? Persze logikus lenne, hogy szamitson, de a burokracia itt sem eppen a kovetkezetesseg fellegvara 

Ha ezek tenyleg hianyszakmak, akkor gyorsabb es olcsobb lenne olyan ceget talalni, aki felvenne Temporary Worker-kent.

Ugy tunik allamfuggo, kell-e helyi vizsgat tenni ahhoz, hogy masszorkent dolgozhass, bar ez csak egy ujsagcikk:
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...apist-what-will-my-salary-be/article19701634/


----------



## pitti (2015 Szeptember 6)

Katalin1980 írta:


> Értem! Tehát ha elvállalja a felajánlott munkát a párom akkor ó utána én is megkaphatom a munkavállalásit. Illetve ő dönthet úgy, hogy ha talál megfelelőbbet akkor vált, hiába ahhoz a céghez kapta az engedélyt? Hmmm, így akkor már megfontolandóbb inkább ez a verzió! Köszi!!


Igen. Lehet, hogy megszabnak egy minimalis idot amit annal a cegnel kell eltolteni, de ha meg van a "landed emmigrant status" akkor oda megy ahova akar. Te mint csalad tag (spouse) megkapod a bevandorlasi engedelyt.


----------



## szocske42 (2015 Szeptember 6)

Katalin1980 írta:


> Értem! Tehát ha elvállalja a felajánlott munkát a párom akkor ó utána én is megkaphatom a munkavállalásit.



Mintha ez attol fuggene, hogy o Skilled Temporary Worker vagy nem.
De ha nem kapsz open work permitet, attol meg kaphatsz sajat jogon, ha talalsz ceget, aki elintezze. Es ha mar itt lesztek, konnyebben interview-zgatsz szemelyesen, mint otthonrol telefonon.



Katalin1980 írta:


> Illetve ő dönthet úgy, hogy ha talál megfelelőbbet akkor vált, hiába ahhoz a céghez kapta az engedélyt? Hmmm, így akkor már megfontolandóbb inkább ez a verzió! Köszi!!



Valthat, de a masik cegnek is ugyanugy vegig kell csinalnia az LMIA procedurat, mintha kulfoldrol venne fel. Nem lehetetlen, egy ismerosom elintezte maganak. De idovel ugyis Permanent Resident-ek lesztek, es akkor mar szabadon valthattok.

Edit: Elnezest, a fentiek csak akkor ervenyesek, ha a ferjed (potencialis) munkaltatoja Temporary Worker-kent hozna ki.


----------



## Tearpuck (2016 Február 22)

Hamil írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Egy ideje olvasgatom (és mondhatom, hogy nagyon élvezem) az írásaitokat ezen a fórumon.
> Én egy Magarországon élő srác vagyok, de eltökélt szándékom, hogy elhagyjam az óhazát Kanadáért. Egy éven belül.
> ...


12 év alatt sikerült kijutnod?


----------

